

Finding work as a web developer - walterbell2331

I have been looking for a web developer job in my area for a few months.  Been getting calls from recruiters after posting my resume on monster. However, most of the openings would require me to move.  I cannot move right now.  The idea of relocating for a contract job that is only going to last for six to twelve months does not sit right with me.  My ideal job would be working remotely or within a 30-minute drive (mayby an hour).   I am located in a small town that is about a 30 minutes from Carlsbad and Temecula, CA.  I do not have anyone in my network that can help me find a job right now, so been looking online on sites like monster and indeed.  I have gone to a few meetups.  If anyone here can give me some advise or knows of an opening in my area that would be great.  My linkedin is in my profile.  I like programming but having a hard time making money with it.
======
georgeallen003
Hey Walter,

I am in Irvine, CA...not to far from you. I was in the process of applying to
Y Combinator, but unfortunately my partner who was a web programmer has since
backed out of our endeavor. If you have any interest in becoming a partner, I
think we may have complimentary skills and can make some $$$. Not sure if we
are allowed to post links or emails here, since this is my first comment and
post. Just in case my LinkedIn profile is here:
[http://goo.gl/owaFhk](http://goo.gl/owaFhk) I think you can reach me on
LinkedIn if you are interested. George

------
rubiquity
> * I am located in a small town that is about a 30 minutes from Carlsbad and
> Temecula, CA*

The person that runs this mailing list[0] for freelancers is from not too far
from you. He lives in Murrieta, CA I believe. You should consider reaching out
to him about challenges in your area.

0 - [http://letsworkshop.com/](http://letsworkshop.com/)

------
simpixelated
Read "Don't Call Yourself A Programmer, And Other Career Advice" by Patrick
McKenzie (patio11) [http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-
pro...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-programmer/)

Read stuff like this by Ramit Sethi:
[http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/find-your-dream-
job/](http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/find-your-dream-job/) All of it is
pushing you towards his paid course, but the free content is really good.

Then, once you have the right mindset and know to sell yourself, you can apply
for remote jobs: [https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/)
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?allowsremote=true](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?allowsremote=true)

~~~
walterbell2331
Thanks for the articles.

------
seekingcharlie
[http://weworkremotely.com/](http://weworkremotely.com/)
[http://www.authenticjobs.com/](http://www.authenticjobs.com/)
[http://workinstartups.com/](http://workinstartups.com/) (do a search for
'Anywhere' to get remote jobs)

~~~
loumf
Careers StackOverflow also has tons of remote jobs.

------
palidanx
Hey drop me a pm.

~~~
walterbell2331
I sent you a message.

